# Field PG P4 Com Port nicht verfügbar



## mitchih (4 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Field PG mit dem ich Probleme habe.

Wenn ich mit Movitools und dem seriellen Umsetzer an COM2 arbeiten will gibt es den Fehler "ausgewählte Schnittstelle nicht verfügbar"
Gleiches Zeigt die eingabeauforderung an wenn ich mode com 2 angebe
"Gerät Com 2 ist momentan nicht verfügbar"

Hab schon alles Probiert:

Aus HW Manager entfernt:
Neu gestartet usw..
Ich finde keine Lösung.
Hat jemand eine Idee?? Im Gerätemänager ist der Port vorhanden und auch betriebsbereit.
Vermutung: Irgendeine SW spuckt mir in die Suppe.

OS ist Windows XP SP1
Original Field PG


----------



## edison (10 Februar 2011)

lol, kenn ich - leider 
Versuch mal mit dem Taskmanager verdächtige Programme abzuschießen, das hat bei mir meist geklappt.


----------



## Ralle (10 Februar 2011)

Ich hatte das immer nach dem Neustart meines Laptop und daran war ActiveSync von M$ schuld (Nutzt man mit WinMobile-Handys). Das war eine wscom... aktiv, die hat die Schnittstelle blockiert. Abschießen und es funktionierte wieder alles.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Februar 2011)

bei mir war es mal Allen-Bradley, der dazugehörige Kommunikationstreiber, der automatisch immer gestartet wurde und sich dann die Schnittstelle gegriffen hat


----------

